# TV prende pero de una se apaga



## juan ceballos (Ago 19, 2007)

HOLA amigos como pueden ver tengo un problema con un tv marca shart model 20LK30A el problema es que cuando lo prendes el prende pero de una se apaga, no tengo mucho conocimiento hacerca de esto pero si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecere, necesito mas o menos una orientacion para determinar cual es el daño 

  de ante mano muchas gracias.

att: jc.colobia


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 20, 2007)

Si se queda stanby suelen ser los condensadores electroliticos del secundario del transformador de alimentacion


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 20, 2007)

no lo forces que se prenda, arreglalo y ahi si vuelves a prenderlo. pues se apaga porque se esta autoprotegiendo.

revisa el condensadores, reguladores y demas.


----------



## carlosenati (Dic 26, 2010)

tengo unos conocimientos básicos de reparación esta falla la e visto cuando hay falsos contactos en la fuente o que se dispare el circuito de protección x_ ray por aumento de voltaje de grilla


----------



## BlackFang (Dic 27, 2010)

yo tengo el mismo problema con un TV marca sharp, no prende a la primera vez, se tiene que estar aprastando el boton seguidamente para que prenda, ademas cuando la luz se baja este se apaga, y tengo otro TV que no se apaga


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

juan ceballos dijo:


> HOLA amigos como pueden ver tengo un problema con un tv marca shart model 20LK30A el problema es que cuando lo prendes el prende pero de una se apaga, no tengo mucho conocimiento hacerca de esto pero si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecere, necesito mas o menos una orientacion para determinar cual es el daño
> 
> de ante mano muchas gracias.
> 
> att: jc.colobia



JPara reparar este tivo de averias y en marcas como Sharp, hay que tener conocimientos solidos y experiencia, si no lo único que lograras sera dañalo más y complicarle la vida a quien te lo tenga que reparar, llevalo a alguien de confianza y buena reputación, es lo mejor


----------



## nestorgaudier (Ene 21, 2011)

los tv sharp cuando la fuente no esta variada presenta este tipo de fallas verifica  que los voltajes de la fuente sean los correctos. tambien si el conector del yugo esta flojo hace lo mismo. a mi me ha pasado y la mayoria de las veces el la fuente...


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 18, 2016)

Hola, tengo un TV CRT Samsung ct-5038vcs que prende y en menos de 1 segundo se apaga y suena un "clic" característico, *adjunto un vídeo* de la falla. ¿Cuál puede ser la falla electrónica y posible solución?

Ver el archivo adjunto falla tv.zip

Gracias de antemano,


----------

